# Oguri Sensei Passed Away!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2012)

Sad news recently in the Bujinkan.  Oguri Sensei passed away.  I will copy here what I wrote on my blog:

I was saddened to hear that Bujinkan Shihan Oguri Sensei had passed away.  While I only had some limited training with him I can say that it was exceptional.  I remember how kind it was of him to correct me during Hombu training under Hatsumi Sensei.  It was even more of a pleasure to have had the opportunity to train directly in his classes.  He will always be remembered for his smile and kind heart and the martial arts world is definitely a sadder place without him.

Here is some recent video footage of him:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwWdEFjBQ4E


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sad news recently in the Bujinkan.  Oguri Sensei passed away.  I will copy here what I wrote on my blog:
> 
> I was saddened to hear that Bujinkan Shihan Oguri Sensei had passed away.  While I only had some limited training with him I can say that it was exceptional.  I remember how kind it was of him to correct me during Hombu training under Hatsumi Sensei.  It was even more of a pleasure to have had the opportunity to train directly in his classes.  *He will always be remembered for his smile and kind heart and the martial arts world is definitely a sadder place without him.
> 
> ...


Everyone should be so lucky as to be remembered for the above. May you RIP Shihan Oguri Sensei. :asian:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 22, 2012)

Condolences from myself and our school.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 22, 2012)

Eternal rest grant unto him, and may perpetual light shine upon him forever and ever.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 23, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Feb 18, 2012)

Condolences to his family and may he rest in Peace.


----------



## bljohnson (Mar 28, 2012)

Had very limited training with him but I really enjoyed his class. I will never forget how he laughed as he knocked me down and I looked so confused.


----------

